# Got her all done.



## toms (Nov 17, 2017)

Hopefully I can get another 18 years out of her. I bought it new in Oct 2000.


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Looks great. How well does it throw snow?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

malisha1 said:


> Looks great. How well does it throw snow?


As.long as you use it correctly it will move and throw an amazing amount of snow. Fast, light and effecient. Really like my Toro CCR 3650. 

*Toms, you did a wonderul job making/keeping that machine in such great condition. You take care of them and they'll take care of you.*


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks like it came from the dealer 18 minutes ago. Great job maintaining it.:thumbsup:


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

micah68kj said:


> As.long as you use it correctly it will move and throw an amazing amount of snow. Fast, light and effecient. Really like my Toro CCR 3650.
> 
> *Toms, you did a wonderul job making/keeping that machine in such great condition. You take care of them and they'll take care of you.*


My mom's snowblower was similar. It was all in knowing what it could handle and using it that way. A lot of "half width" passes in the bigger/wetter snows - but I always got her driveway done with it.

This is mostly what you see in Iowa's larger cities - and what you see most for sale on CL etc as a result. It's usually all people require for we get in my city roughly 26" per year, and very few events over 6". 

Two stage is a "luxury" in town. Out in the country though, smaller towns where the wind can blow/drift snow easier...


----------



## toms (Nov 17, 2017)

Thanks, This thing has always been a beast in the snow. I stopped using it about 3 yrs ago when it started to drip fuel when not running. So after trying 2 replacement metal carbs (one Chinese knock off $15.00 and one Briggs/Walbro $110.00) that did not work or leaked fuel worse i decided to rebuild the plastic original and that thing is now running as good as new. I just added the fuel shutoff as an extra precaution. I tried to like the Ariens Path Pro that i bought to replace it but it never worked as good as the old 2 stroke. Now i have to figure out what a 3 yr old Path Pro is worth and sell it. I cant find any comps on ebay, Craigslist or Marketplace to compare.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

i have its smaller brother the ccr 2000, got it free non starting from a member, fixed her up to get it running, but not a restore like what u did, and im impressed at its ease of maneuverability and how fast i can do my driveway.

where did u get or what model of the fuel shutoff did u get.

heres a vid i made of out first and only snowfall of this year, it was back in nov and it was a very heavy water laden snow of a few inches and my first ever use of a single stage blower


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

toms said:


> Thanks, I tried to like the Ariens Path Pro that i bought to replace it but it never worked as good as the old 2 stroke. Now i have to figure out what a 3 yr old Path Pro is worth and sell it. I cant find any comps on ebay, Craigslist or Marketplace to compare.


I own an Ariens ss blower but only till I find a buyer. Not at all happy with it.


----------



## toms (Nov 17, 2017)

Vinnycom, The fuel valve is the only mountable one i could find for 1/4 line. I ordered it from Amazon. It is a bit pricey compared to the plastic in line ones but it is all metal construction. Since the fuel line is completely enclosed inside the covers an inline cheapy was out of the question.


Sports Parts Inc Fuel Flow Shut-Off Valve L7118
by Sports Parts
4.5 out of 5 stars 71 customer reviews | 5 answered questions
Price:	$17.15 & FREE Shipping. Details


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

toms said:


> Vinnycom, The fuel valve is the only mountable one i could find for 1/4 line. I ordered it from Amazon. It is a bit pricey compared to the plastic in line ones but it is all metal construction. Since the fuel line is completely enclosed inside the covers an inline cheapy was out of the question.
> 
> 
> Sports Parts Inc Fuel Flow Shut-Off Valve L7118
> ...


thx, the worst part of the ccr is how it assembles together, its a pita to get it dismantled to access the carb and fuel lines, what was the toro engineer on when devising this setup?


----------

